# Schlimmer geht immer !



## CukeSpookem (9 Nov. 2016)

___ Herzlichen Glückwunsch !


----------



## Max100 (9 Nov. 2016)

Der ist gut...


----------



## Ludger77 (10 Nov. 2016)

Mist! Manche alte Filme waren wohl doch keine Fiktion!!!


----------



## Chamser81 (12 Nov. 2016)

Alles hat seine Gründe. Nichts geschieht grundlos!


----------



## CukeSpookem (14 Nov. 2016)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Alles hat seine Gründe. Nichts geschieht grundlos!


Sehe ich auch so. Aber wenn es gute Gründe gibt, warum ist das Personal dann so beschissen ? :kotz:


----------



## Chamser81 (14 Nov. 2016)

CukeSpookem schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Aber wenn es gute Gründe gibt, warum ist das Personal dann so beschissen ? :kotz:



Weil die Anderen noch beschissener sind? Ist ja nicht so, das man ein Trump-Fan sein muss, um ihn zu wählen.


----------



## CukeSpookem (15 Nov. 2016)

Weil die Anderen noch beschissener sind ? Glaubst du, es gibt jemanden, der Trump unterbieten kann ?
Da wirst du aber lange suchen müssen ...
Nur wenn die Sonne besonders tief steht, werfen Zwerge sehr große Schatten


----------



## Chamser81 (17 Nov. 2016)

CukeSpookem schrieb:


> Weil die Anderen noch beschissener sind ? Glaubst du, es gibt jemanden, der Trump unterbieten kann ?
> Da wirst du aber lange suchen müssen ...



Anscheinend sehen dies Millionen Amerikaner anders. Das mag Dir nicht gefallen aber das nennt man Demokratie. Nur so als kleiner Hinweis!


----------



## CukeSpookem (18 Nov. 2016)

Kein Problem, sie haben gewählt, und nun ist es ihr Präsident.
Allerdings sagt diese Wahl nicht nur eine Menge über den Kandidaten, sondern auch über die USA in ihrem derzeitigen Zustand aus.
Unglücklich muss man darüber nicht sein, solange man in Deutschland wohnt. Schließlich wird Superdonny für viele Jahre Sendestoff für Satiremagazine und Vorlagen für Karikaturen bieten.___:thumbup:___


----------



## Tittelelli (19 Nov. 2016)

Jungs, was unterhaltet ihr euch über Dinge die ihr sowieso nicht versteht. Setzt euch vor den
Bildschirm und sabbert weiter Leute Lena usw an, davon habt ihr Ahnung!!!


----------



## Chamser81 (19 Nov. 2016)

CukeSpookem schrieb:


> Allerdings sagt diese Wahl nicht nur eine Menge über den Kandidaten, sondern auch über die USA in ihrem derzeitigen Zustand aus.



Alles hat seine Gründe. Ich würde mir wünschen das man gerade auch in Deutschland mehr nach den Gründen fragen würde, anstatt nur Trumps Wähler zu verurteilen.
Es muss doch seine Gründe haben wenn es in der westlichen Welt einen immer größeren Rechtsrutsch gibt. Schau nach Österreich, GB, Frankreich, Italien und wenn auch im geringeren Ausmaß selbst auch nach Deutschland. Auch hier kommt etwas in Bewegung. 

Solange Medien, etablierte Parteien usw. nur arrogant alles abtun, was nicht in deren Weltbild passt und ihre veröffentlichte Meinung pflegen ohne die Entwicklungen zu hinterfragen, wird es noch viel mehr "Trump-Momente" in der Welt geben!


----------



## CukeSpookem (21 Nov. 2016)

Na gut, du hast es so gewollt ! Also hier die Ursachen für den Rechtsrutsch, die mir in einer halben Stunde so einfielen, wahrscheinlich gibt es mehr, aber das soll erstmal reichen. Hier ist nun mal Funstuff und nicht TV-Polit-Talk.

Wirtschaft:
Turbokapitalismus auf der Suche nach den billigsten Arbeitskräften und den besten Märkten
Gewinne der Industrialisierung und Rationalisierung landen immer weniger bei den Arbeitnehmern
Ausplünderung der Kapitalmärkte durch Heuschrecken,
Finanzkrisen durch ungebremstes Spekulantentum
Milliardäre, die Firmen in den Ruin treiben
Milliardäre, die mit der amerikanischen Flagge wedeln und derweil billigen Chinastahl verbauen
Gnadenloser Egoismus als Erfolgsfaktor der Karriere
Steuervermeidungsmodelle für Konzerne und Superreiche
=> sozialer Abstieg großer Bevölkerungsgruppen

Politik:
Vermittlung realitätsfremder Weltbilder im Bildungsbereich
Lüge, Vertuschung und Diplomatiegewäsch als politische Mittel
Rechtes Gedankengut wird von konservativen Regierungen eher als systemerhaltend angesehen,
linkes als sytemverändernd u. bedrohend
Faschismus, Sklavenhalterei und Rassismus als gesellschaftlich ignorierte unbewältigte Vergangenheit
oder sogar Gegenwart
Inkaufnahme von Todesopfern und gesundheitlichen Schäden ohne politische Konsequenzen
System "Gnade" statt "Recht", also Suppenküchen statt Sozialsysteme
Politiker als Lobbyisten von Banken und Konzernen
Politik als Klamauk, Fakten unwichtig
=> Politik wird immer unglaubwürdiger, Verhaltensnormen verlieren an Bedeutung

Bürger:
Rache oder "Denkzettel" von sozial Benachteiligten am politischen System
Latentes Gewaltpotenzial durch verbreitete Bewaffnung
Internet als ideologisches Potenzial für Wirrköpfe, Hassprediger und Verschwörungstheoretiker
Angebote rechter populistischer Gruppierungen, komplexe Probleme mit einfachen Mitteln zu lösen
Angst vor gesellschaftlichen Veränderungen zum eigenen Nachteil
Intoleranz gegenüber Einwanderern und Flüchtlingen
=> Besinnung auf wirkliche Demokratie nötig, sonst Hillary oder Trump (Mist, zu spät!)

Wer es lieber etwas poetischer hätte, kann mal nach dem Text von "The Monster" der Gruppe
"Steppenwolf" googeln, der ist von 1969, aber immer noch gültig ! Hier ein kleines Stück davon :

The spirit was freedom and justice
And it's keepers seem generous and kind
It's leaders were supposed to serve the country
But now they won't pay it no mind
'Cause the people grew fat and got lazy
And now their vote is a meaningless joke
They babble about law and order
But it's all just an echo of what they've been told
Yeah, there's a monster on the loose
It's got our heads into a noose
And it just sits there watchin'​


----------



## Chamser81 (21 Nov. 2016)

Ich stimme Dir da zum Großteil zu. :thumbup:

Jetzt musst Du das nur noch den etablierten Parteien in der westlichen Welt vermitteln, die müssen dann zu den Fehlentwicklungen stehen und mit Maßnahmen dem dann entgegen steuern.


----------



## Marco2 (21 Nov. 2016)

*Die Welt braucht Veränderungen, auch politisch !!!!*

*...so geht es nicht weiter, einerseits der ungezügelte Kapitalismus,
andererseits der extreme Islamismus..........*


*BEIDES MACHT DIE MENSCHHEIT KAPUTT !!!!*

*Donald Trump ist in den USA demokratisch als 45. Präsident der USA gewählt worden, das haben wir, vor allem in Deutschland, zu akzeptieren und nicht zu lamentieren.*


----------



## Celeblover1 (21 Nov. 2016)

Volle Zustimmung, Trump ist gewählt jetzt soll er liefern. Man muss Trump als Person nicht mögen, aber er sollte die Chance erhalten zu liefern was er versprochen hat. Das waren vor allem Jobs für sein Volk.

Wenn ich mir in Deutschland die Medien und Politik so ansehe die mehr und mehr unter einer Decke stecken und nicht Meinungsbildung sondern Meinungsmache betreiben, und eine Angela Merkel die zum vierten Mal Kanzlerin werden will um die Fehler der letzten 2 Jahre angefangen bei den Milliarden für Griechenland bis zu der Politik der offenen Grenzen und dem damit zusammenhängenden zusätzlichen Import von Islamisten in noch unabsehbarer Zahl fortzusetzen, dann wünsche ich mir eigentlich auch hier ein bisschen Trump.


----------



## Marco2 (21 Nov. 2016)

*....dem ist absolut nichts hinzuzufügen....KLASSE BEITRAG !!!!*:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## CukeSpookem (22 Nov. 2016)

Eure Hoffnungen in allen Ehren, aber ich fürchte, daraus wird nicht viel.
Für eine wirksame Veränderung politischer Verhältnisse bedarf es nicht kräftiger Sprüche, sondern eines erheblichen Sachverstandes,
den ich bei Trump nicht vermute.
Eine Wahl macht vielleicht einen Bauunternehmer zum Präsidenten, aber keinen Rüpel zum Gentleman, auch wenn er gerade Kreide frisst. Demokratie bedeutet nicht nur Mehrheitsbeschaffung, sondern auch und vor allem eine Wertegemeinschaft, in der sich auch Minderheiten wiederfinden können. Wer seine Faust gegen Einwanderer und Sozialsysteme erhebt, hat nichts von einer modernen Gesellschaft verstanden.
Trump ist nicht Teil der Lösung - er ist Teil des Problems.


----------



## Chamser81 (23 Nov. 2016)

Warten wir es einfach ab. Und wenn er nicht überzeugt dann ist er in 4 Jahren wieder weg. Denn auch dafür sorgt, glücklicherweise, eine Demokratie.

Wobei ich jetzt an seinen großen Ankündigungen, nämlich Jobs für die US-Amerikaner zu schaffen bzw. kriminelle illegale Einwanderer des Landes zu verweisen, nichts wirklich schlimmes finden kann. Solche Taten erwarte ich von jedem Regierungschef der für sein Land verantwortlich ist.

Einige andere teils wirklich blödsinnige Äußerungen hat er ja schon wieder relativiert aber diese beiden Ankündigungen können, falls sie in der Realität fühlbar umsetzbar sind, durchaus ein Land voranbringen!


----------

